# Tikka or Howa REVIEWS



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

Has anyone had any personal experience with a tikka T3 lite or a Howa 1500. If so what caliber.
I am trying to decide on one of the two. I am leaning towards the Tikka, but for the price the Howa is a good bargin.
Any reviews or comments on these two rifles would be much appreciated.

:sniper:


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a howa 1500 varmint supreme in 223 its probably the most comfortable rifle to shoot that I own and like you said for the price its hard to beat and when you figure that howa makes the weatherby vanguard for weatherby thre quality and precision must be really good for weatherby to put there name by it , other than that the trigger is crisp with no creep and adjustable and they also use remington 700 scope mounts so they are easy to find


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Anybody know where I can find a Tikka T3 hunter in left-handed. . . I have looked online on their catalog and it says they offer the hunter in left-handed. I have talked with people from Scheel's and Gander Mtn. and they say that tikka has never made the hunter in left-handed. But yet I have seen videos with them in it. So anybody know where I can find a left-handed Tikka T3 hunter???

:sniper: *


----------



## Bigfootisreal (Jan 24, 2010)

Call Chris or Dan at Bullseye Shooter Supply at 651-340-8209. If anyone can find you a gun, they can. I know this because they have tracked down 2 left handed rifles for me. They are located in Lake Elmo, MN. I am sure you guys could figure something out. Tell them Kevin sent you and ask for the good guy discount.


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have decided on either a Howa scope package or a savage (left handed). My uncle has a howa and says it is a tack driver, it's a little heavy with that scope on it. I can get the Howa package for around $450, or i could get a savage rifle for that same price without a scope. I have stepped away from the tikka because of the price, with this i can possiably get a pistol for home defense and plinking, and in the future for permit to carry.

But to end it short and sweet my choice is a howa or a savage for under $550. . . Caliber choice is still the 25-06.

:sniper:


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

I have both the howa and a left hand savage and both are good rifles but my vote is for Savage :thumb:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Not sure about the night eater on the howa, but I did some loading for my nephew when he had just gotten a new Savage .204 and the cheap simmons scope wasn't even good enough to sight in at 100. I couldn't get it to shoot within 2 inches. I put a spare scope from my safe on it later in the day and had the thing shooting .5 5 shot groups. Those "package" scopes are pure junk. We asked the salesman how much $ he would take off if we traded the scope for a higher quality optic, and he said they only price out at $65 for the 3-14(or 4-14, I dont' remember)X40mm. You can't expect much from a $65 scope!!


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

Has anybody had any experience with this rifle??

http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product ... s_id=87002

I saw it online and it seems like a pretty nice gun, but i haven't heard anything about this type of savage.
The tikka is still a possibility but i haven't been able to find one in 25-06 left handed.

Any regards about the rifle in the link above is much appreciated.
:sniper:


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

Just shot my Howa 1500 .223 a couple days ago. It was the package gun with the Hogue overmold stock and night eater scope. Took the scope off and replaced with something alittle better. I had some cheap federal 55grain rounds I used to get it on paper. The 55 grain bullets only shot maybe 2-21/2 inch groups.

I zeroed it with some cheap Fiochii(sp?) 40 grain bullets. Unsure whos bullets they used, olive drab polymer tip on them. Anyways, shooting three round groups they did very well. All grouped under an inch, some better. Could have shot better with a higher power scope, but thats life. Shooting was done from a hundred yards, off a bench.

Just need to find somebody to load me up some 40 grain vmax's, then it should be a sweet rifle, or sweeter rifle.


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

For anybody who cares. Today I just bought a Tikka T3 Lite Left Handed 270 rifle. Got a Scheels 3.5-10 X 42 scope on it. Haven't shot it yet but i am pretty excited!! Thank you everybody who gave me helpful advice!

:sniper:


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

Range Update:

Tikka T3 Lite Left Handed 270 Winchester Scheels 3.5-10X42mm scope Winchester bipod and Federal Power Shok (Blue box) 130 and 150 grain soft points

I have been out to the range at Casselton twice now with my new rifle.
The action in amazing, locks up good and is a very sturdy rifle (i have a bipod on it).
Took me a couple rounds to get it zeroed at 50 yards, i then moved the target out to 100 yards and once i got it zeroed in there i shot 3 shots and got about a 2/3 in group. The guys at the range were astonished when i brought my target back and saying what a good shot i am.

The second time i moved the target out to 200 yards (which is where i want my zero at) i got 5 rounds in about 1.5 inch group.

Not to brag but I am feeling pretty amazing i am a 17 year old shooter/hunter and i was getting tigheter groups than guys out there with thousand dollar out fits. I hope to be a marine core scout sniper after high school.

But back to the range report this rifel is perfect for me the trigger is light i was suprised the first couple times i shot it. There is a moderate kick but it is bearable it reminds me of my 12 guage. But this rifle is great i would recommend it to anybody looking for a rifle.

Sincerely,
benson821

P.S.
Thanks to all the people who gave me advice on this site, I will be probable asking more questions later. Next on my plate is a predator/varmint rifle (besides my 22LR). But that will be later on this fall.


----------



## elkslayer (Apr 8, 2010)

I own 4 Tikka rifles. I traded in my remmington for a Tikka in .270 win. I have 2 .300 WSM, the .270, and a .223. All three shoot exceptionally well. They are silky smooth with the action, extreemly accurate, and the T3 lite is easy to carry in the field. I have shot an elk with it and have carried up and down many mountains and it is a lot lighter than my son's Savage. I get groups of less than 1 MOA at 100 yards and less than 1.5 MOA at 200 yards in the .300 WSM. The .270 and .223 are even better.

I found that I had to start reloading to really find out what I had. I started reloading to save on ammo (the .300 WSM is $1.50/round for crappy ammo, $2.50/round for good stuff). Reloading made target practice affordable but also increased the accuracy tremendously. You can't go wrong either way, but I plan on building a collection of Tikka rifles in all the major calibers over the next few years.


----------

